# Gas right before period



## tummyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, lately a for a few days before my period I am extremely gassy and bloated... Any way to help this problem from occuring each month? I tend to have gas normally throughout the month, but right before my period it is very excessive and I usually just have to lay low for a few days. Wondering if anyone has tips on how to help this issue.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

I find my gas and other symptoms can get worse at that time. I also feel extra tense. I take Evening Primrose oil, but otherwise, I'm not sure what to do except take a bit more of what I do already (peppermint tea, that sort of thing)!


----------

